
Better HN - Google Chrome extension - ronnier
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhgmaoikgfbkjjaocnl
======
willwagner
Nice work. I've been trying to write something very similar to this for the
last couple days so perhaps I won't need to complete it after all.

The one concern i have is that it appears to send up every url I navigate to;
I'd much prefer to not have that overhead and instead have a button when I'm
interested in a particular url. Having it query searchYC for each page i visit
seems overkill, but perhaps not for some people.

~~~
dionidium
In addition to the overhead, this has rather significant privacy implications,
since you're sending your complete browsing history to a third party (and in
real-time).

~~~
Frazzydee
And the third party is SearchYC, run by "a couple of guys". They don't even
have a privacy policy.

That being said, I don't fault the SearchYC guys for this at all- the
extension leverages their site far beyond its original intended purpose.

------
gabrielroth
Very useful. It would be cool if there was a way to disable it for links that
are dead on HN: there's no reason for an HN tab on the Facebook homepage ...

~~~
shmichael
If you use the greasemonkey script you have an option to disable sites (HN
itself is disabled by default). Won't work for chrome, though.

<http://share.shmichael.com/hn_comment_embed.user.js>

~~~
omergertel
Yeah, I couldn't find a way to exclude pages on Chrome extensions. But I
haven't thought about how I may identify dead pages from code. I have an idea
I'll try out soon. If it works, the extension will be updated automatically.

~~~
omergertel
Each page now needs to pass the following test of interest: [points>months
passed since post].

Pages that are dead/not interesting will stop appearing after a month, but
interesting pages will linger on. It was important for me to keep the element
of serendipity, so I can still find conversations that were once interesting.

~~~
shmichael
I think it is kind of nice that you can suddenly revive a submission or dive
into old commentary.

Perhaps you shouldn't display anything older than 3 months, as after 3 months
one can re-submit the page.

------
Timothee
Funny, following a recent HN discussion about another Chrome extension for HN,
I had added something similar to my list of things to do. But my goal was to
have something more like this: <http://www.reddit.com/tb/b9yyc> (from said-
discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1171106>)

Is there more to your extension than embedding the linked GreaseMonkey script?

~~~
omergertel
Just a bit. There are a few GreaseMonkey functions that are not supported by
Chrome (which can run some GreaseMonkey scripts natively, unless they use
them). I had to replace them with something chrome understands. It isn't that
difficult. In fact, I think I can make a more general ChromeMonkey to support
all GeaseMonkey scripts, but I won't be sure before I try.

------
Murkin
+1 The FireFox greasemonkey script tevolutionized my HN experience. Guess now
I can finally switch to Chrome.

~~~
omergertel
Exactly my thought. I moved to Chrome a few weeks back, and this was the only
thing I was missing.

------
Frazzydee
Nice extension. I wish the sidebar-slider was smaller, though; the "Y" logo
would suffice.

------
andrewljohnson
Nice, I downloaded it and I will blog about it if it works well for me this
week.

